# Whats Your Style?



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

1. Classic- old school look nothing done to the body just all engine work and a little audio.

2. sleeper- sort of plane, a little look to it but mostly plane and most engine work and some audio.

3. Flashy- Don't care about too much engine work mostly all about exterior and interior and some audio.

4. wave- All about audio and interior.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

sleeper is definately my choice


----------



## Headsick (Oct 5, 2004)

You forgot to put mild, some body some engine. I personally am going with some body mods and more power/speed/handling mods.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I like mild exterior/interior mods (nothing crazy), major audio upgrade, good amount of engine mods.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Not to loud audio system setup, and a good list of engine mods. Some exterior like a good paint job and some not to flashy rims.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

all i have to say is i HATE chrome wheels with the fire of 1000 suns. and unless it has a purpose no body kit for me :thumbdwn: so i guess its sleeper


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

Honestly my mind changes what i want done to my car too much i sometimes think i cant make up my mind. Because one minute i want a lot of mods on mine engine then ill want a lot of bass but sometimes i'll get ideas and ill be like oh that would look sweet if the body looked like thi then im all into looks.... I dont know i guess thats why i love cars though..


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Gotta go with the classic look! Keep everything clean and simple w/ a lot of go fast stuff!


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

I like taste, not a ton of fiberglass and an 8 foot wing that you can dry yer clothes on. I like the car to look nice (nice paint job without tons of decals or airbrush work or some kinda paintjob to make it stand out too damn much) a modest body kit or front end conversion kit, brushed aluminum wheels, a decent thumpin stereo, a modest interior (no neons and 20 DVD screens because thats retarded) and hella badass performance mods. I hate it when people ghetto-ize already nice cars and do not one thing to make it move faster. Spinner rims are for wannabe's.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

gotta love the suprised look of people when you have a sleeper :banhump:


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

*RESULTS*

RESULTS:

This post that i put on five different nissan forums three of them including this forum chose sleeper.

The other two forums chose flashy they were more into audio and looks.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## 300zxturbo (Nov 23, 2004)

*SLEEPER*

I AM A SLEEPER I TOOK ONE OF MY 300ZX TURBOS AND TOOK ITS ENGINE OUT AND PUT A 350 SUPERCHARGED SMALL BLOCK AND PUT IT IN AND IT FLYS. THE BODY AND INTERIOR WHO NEEDS INTERIOR IM ALL ABOUT SPEED AND THAT ENGINE WILL FIT PERFECTLY IN A 85 300ZX TURBO


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

I like crazy yet stylish bodywork.


----------

